# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  قصيدة "مالي وللنجم يرعاني وأرعاه" للشاعر محمود غنيم

## أم خطاب

قصيدة "مالي وللنجم يرعاني وأرعاه" للشاعر محمود غنيم 

مالـي وللنجـم يرعانـي وأرعــاه= أمسى كلانا يعـاف الغمـض جفنـاه

لي فيـك يـا ليـل آهـات أرددهـا= أواه لـو أجـدت المـحـزون أواه

لا تحسبنـي محبـا أشتكـي وصبـا= أهون ما فـي سبيـل الحـب ألقـاه

إنـي تذكـرت والذكـرى مؤرقـة= مجـدا تلـيـدا بأيديـنـا أضعـنـاه

ويح العروبة كان الكـون مسرحهـا=ف أصبحـت تتـوارى فـي زوايــاه

أنى اتجهت إلى الإسـلام فـي بلـد= تجده كالطيـر مقصوصـا جناحـاه

كـم صرفتنـا يـد كنـا نصرفـهـا= وبـات يملكـنـا شـعـب ملكـنـاه

هل تطلبون مـن المختـار معجـزة= يكفيه شعـب مـن الأجـداث أحيـاه

من وحد العرب حتى صار واترهـم= إذا رأى ولــد المـوتـور آخــاه

وكيف ساس رعـاة الشـاة مملكـة= ما ساسها قيصر مـن قبـل أو شـاه

ورحب الناس بالإسـلام حيـن رأوا= أن الإخـاء وأن الـعـدل مـغـزاه

يامن يـرى عمـرا تكسـوه بردتـه= والزيـت أدم لـه والكـوخ مـأواه

يهتز كسـرى علـى كرسيـه فرقـا= من هولـه وملـوك الـروم تخشـاه

هـي الحنيفـة عيـن الله تكلـؤهـا= فكلمـا حاولـوا تشويههـا شاهـوا

سـل المعالـي عنـا إننـا عــرب= شعارنـا المجـد يهوانـا ونـهـواه

هي العروبـة لفـظ إن نطقـت بـه=فالشرق والضـاد والإسـلام معنـاه

استرشد الغرب بالماضـي فأرشـده= ونحـن كـان لنـا مـاض نسيـنـاه

إنا مشينا وراء الغـرب نقبـس مـن= ضيـائـه فأصابـتـنـا شـظـايـاه

بالله سل خلف بحر الروم عن عرب= بالأمس كانوا هنا مـا بالهـم تاهـوا

فإن تراءت لك الحمراء عـن كثـب= فسائل الصرح أيـن المجـد والجـاه

وانزل دمشق وخاطب صخر مسجدها= عمـن بنـاه لعـل الصخـر ينعـاه

وطف ببغداد وابحث فـي مقابرهـا= عل امرءا من بنـي العبـاس تلقـاه

أين الرشيد وقد طـاف الغمـام بـه= فحيـن جــاوز بـغـداد تـحـداه

هـذي معالـم خـرس كـل واحـدة= منهـن قامـت خطيبـا فاغـرا فـاه

الله يشهـد مـا قلـبـت سيرتـهـم= يوما وأخطـأ دمـع العيـن مجـراه

ماض نعيـش علـى أنقاضـه أممـا= ونستمد القـوى مـن وحـي ذكـراه

لا در در امـرئ يطـري أوائـلـه= فخرا...ويطرق إن ساءلتـه ماهـو!

إنـي لأعتبـر الإســلام جامـعـة= للشـرق لا محـض ديـن سنـه الله

أرواحنـا تتلاقـى فـيـه خافـقـة= كالنحـل إذ يتلاقـى فـي خـلايـاه

دستوره الوحـي والمختـار عاهلـه= والمسلمـون وإن شتـوا رعـايـاه

اللهم قـد أصبحـت أهواؤنـا شيعـا= فامنن علينـا بـراع أنـت ترضـاه

راع يعيـد إلـى الإسـلام سيرتـه= يرعـى بنيـه وعيـن الله تـرعـاه 
 

                                                         منقول

----------


## امان الواصل

احسنت استاذنا شعرك معبر ولك من الشكر والتقدير لهذة القصيدة الرائعة
 نشكرك صفاء علي عرضك لقصائد متنوعة من شعراء متنوعون
 لكي من كل احترام وتقدير
 امان الواصل

----------


## هدي السماك

اشكرك  يااْخ امان الواصل تعبيرك فى الرد قوى انا سايئه عليك الاوليه ان تقراْ بدقه لكى يكون ردك مقنع هكذا ودمتم على الود

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------

